# Bolens Iseki anyone



## jt41484

Anyone here have a Bolens With the diesel in it. if so what are ur uses and attachments and any comments on them as i am looking into a bigger trasctor


----------



## guest2

Bolens had an HT20D diesel in addition to the Iseki models. You may want to contact "junky 1050" . I know he has a few of them. You can find him on ebay if not I may have his email address.


----------



## jmperlik

What are you looking for?


----------



## guest2

Hi Jim
Welcome to TF!:cheers:


----------



## aegt5000

Bolens also made the HDT-1000. 
It was the equivalent of an HT-23 Diesel. They were built for 2 years 
82 / 83 and used a Mitsubishi diesel engine. I only became aware of them 
the other night, while reading a Bobby Bruneau (of the bolensboneyard) 
post on his Yahoo forum. Like the HD 20, engine parts are like hens teeth.

Jim P.
Welcome to the forum Bye


----------



## jmperlik

Hi Anthony - thanks for the welcome. Just like I posted on the BolensFMCHTSeries Yahoo club, I can get engine parts for that particular Bolens HT diesel HDT1000. If you are going to get a HT diesel, that would be the one to try to find, as the Wisconsin diesels in found in the HT20Ds were imported from Ducati in Italy, and I agree the parts for those engine are few and far between, which is why any of those HT20Ds that you find are usually smoking like a chimney. 

If you want a true compact diesel tractor, then go with a Bolens Iseki diesel, for which I can still supply most any part for. Guess you can tell what I am partial towards...


----------



## aegt5000

Jim P...

Glad to have your help here. I enjoy your Yahoo club and
never let a day pass without checking in there.

Just to make sure I understood.
The engines in the HT1000 were made by Mitsubishi and you 
can supply parts to rebuild them.
The engines in the HT20D were imported from Ducati and parts
availability is a problem.

While I have run across one or two HT20D’s I have never seen
a HT1000. Did the HT1000 use the same transaxle and hydro
as the HT23 ?


----------



## jmperlik

HI Anthony - Yes, you are correct in your statements and I updated my last post to clarify better. Likewise, I have seen several HT20Ds. An HDT1000 owner posted pics out on Bobby Bruneau's BolensFMCHTSeries Yahoo club if you want to see what one of these looks like. I can't answer your question on the hydro/transaxle, as I cannot even find this tractor on my master microfiche set, but I would guess it would be the same (why would they re-invent the wheel?)


----------



## lb59

> _Originally posted by jmperlik _
> *Hi Anthony - thanks for the welcome. Just like I posted on the BolensFMCHTSeries Yahoo club, I can get engine parts for that particular Bolens HT diesel HDT1000. If you are going to get a HT diesel, that would be the one to try to find, as the Wisconsin diesels in found in the HT20Ds were imported from Ducati in Italy, and I agree the parts for those engine are few and far between, which is why any of those HT20Ds that you find are usually smoking like a chimney.
> 
> If you want a true compact diesel tractor, then go with a Bolens Iseki diesel, for which I can still supply most any part for. Guess you can tell what I am partial towards...  *


Wonder what Iseki tractors would be comparable to the Bolens tractor models?


----------



## idale

*Bolens Iseki H1502*



jt41484 said:


> Anyone here have a Bolens With the diesel in it. if so what are ur uses and attachments and any comments on them as i am looking into a bigger trasctor


I love this tractor,I just modified a front end loader from a Kubota and installed it on my bolens, works great! I also have a plow, 4ft. finish mower, and busch hog.


----------



## Chet McVay

I have a Bolens/Iseki model G-154 with a Mitsubishi Diesel engine. Seems like a pretty good tractor except I cannot seem to find a Bolens/Iseki dealer in Western Washington. Also need to know how to fill the hydraulic fluid properly.

My Bolens came with a stock loader, and a Woods grader blade. I have added a Landsdream 4 foot Grader Box for gravel driveway maintenance.


----------

